# Anyone Hear of these Coleman ATV/UTV



## Thom

Coleman ATVs : Cabela's

Who makes them? the 700 looks like a rhino


----------



## SuperATV

Looks to be apart the the big muddy, bennche ect family.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I've seen some of them on you tube. They go by a different name though.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## wmredneck

Yeah they're Chinese manufactured what ever manufacturing plant over there makes them and the bennche, all the same with a different brand name. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## redneckrancher420

Hmmm, i like the styling on them.


----------



## brutemike

Weird I just was looking at them in cabellas and was thinking of take a pic to put on here. They had a rzr look alike and a rhino look alike I think 800 and 700cc is what they where and the price each was around 9-10k.
Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck

Yeah me and a buddy stopped at a Honda dealer today that had a few. They look legit.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Thom

wonder who makes the motors?


----------



## Col_Sanders

Thom said:


> wonder who makes the motors?



8 year old Chinese kids?


----------



## Thom

:haha:


----------



## Litenyaup

Col_Sanders said:


> 8 year old Chinese kids?


Classic!!


----------



## bowhuntr

hahhahahaha.....LOL <--- To the point I just woke my wife in the next room. hahahaha


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I got to look at one at cabellas this past Sunday and there set up just like a rhino. They wouldn't let me open the bed up but the motor sits between the driver and passenger seats. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## nathen53

The manager at tractor supply told me they were 98% Yamaha.


----------



## Jenx'd

*Not True*

Hi... I'm new, I read on these forums all the time, but have never posted. I had to break my silence on this one. The manager at Tractor Supply is very INCORRECT. The Coleman utv's are manufactured by HiSun. Same guys that make BigMuddy and Benche as mentioned above, and also Massimo. They are 100% chinese and have ZERO affiliation with Yamaha. I'm disappointed to see Cabela's and TSC carrying these products.


----------



## wmredneck

Welcome to the site and thanks for the input. 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## z24guy

Are these the same as Supermach? If so they copied the yamaha stuff VERY closely. I've put a starter off of one onto a 660 Grizzly as well as the carb. 

Everybody is all over them being "98% Yamaha" but what about the other two percent?

Good friend of mine sold the Supermach line where he worked for about a year. Nothing but problems. Friend of ours bought one (ATV) and had rear wheel bearings done at 300 kms and the main thu shaft in the motor that the bevel gears are driven by had sheared it teeth off by 700 kms. Stock 25" tires, no mods. 

And then Hisun wouldn't pay the dealership for the warranty work they were having to do. So they stopped selling the line.

I am not a fan of Hisun products. Some of the other, "upstart" companies such as Kymco and CFMoto do seem to be on the right track. But only time will tell. At the end of the day, they all break. The difference is that I KNOW I will still be able to get parts for my Brute in ten or fifteen years.


----------



## redrumredrum89

Yes its a sis co to Yamaha,

the engine is a clone of the can-am 800,the diffs are clone rzr .


----------



## JPs300

....they apparently now have a 800 utility quad - looks to be asthetically copied right off a 700 grizzly, motor very similarly copied off an 800 rotax twin 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/18542-has-anybody-seen.html


----------



## THE CRAZE

the 550 looks like a grizzly,personaly I would not buy any of them!


----------

